# Does Tax Office in Netherlands return money to other country?



## yoyotv (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have lived in Netherlands before, and now I moved to France.

I received a letter from tax office (Toeslagen) said that I should be reimbursed some money because I paid too much tax before. 

How could I get this money :confused2:?

Thanks a lot,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

By any chance do you have a bank account still open in the Netherlands?

But even if not, the tax authority should be able to make a SEPA transfer (i.e. inter-bank transfer) to your French bank account if you provide them with the IBAN code. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## yoyotv (Dec 20, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> By any chance do you have a bank account still open in the Netherlands?
> 
> But even if not, the tax authority should be able to make a SEPA transfer (i.e. inter-bank transfer) to your French bank account if you provide them with the IBAN code.
> Cheers,
> Bev


No, I don't have. RABO bank closed my account when I left Netherlands.

However, I don't know how to send them my IBAN. They do not provide contact email address.


----------



## yoyotv (Dec 20, 2015)

Also, could you check if I understand correctly (that I should receive some money from Toeslagen, rather than paying them)


----------



## yoyotv (Dec 20, 2015)

And also, if possible, could you please let me know what office of Toeslagen I should send a post mail to ask about my case?

Per brief of e-mail


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, I don't read Dutch, so I can't really help with the letter you've posted.

I do note, though, on the web link you gave that in the lower right corner they refer you to the English language site. Did some research on moving to the Netherlands several years ago and I do recall that the tax officials do maintain pretty extensive and useful English language website pages. You may want to check there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

it says you did not receive enough health care support hence you get the amount listed in the lower area. For housing the amount is not decided yet. Due to the new EU banking rules there is no limit to send money to other banks within the EU.


----------

